# R35 Broken AC Control Unit WANTED...



## GTRXG (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi all, im new to the forum. im looking for a broken AC Unit to use for mock up purposes.. does anyone have or know of a unit that has been replaced and you still have sitting on a shelf or gathering dust in the loft. for my 2009 interior project...

drop me a message guys  ty

G

ps. sorry its for R35  not the best at posting.........


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You might be better showing a picture of the parts required for people to get a better understanding of exactly what your looking for.


----------



## GTRXG (Apr 1, 2021)

Skint said:


> You might be better showing a picture of the parts required for people to get a better understanding of exactly what your looking for.


Ty. I just want a whole unit.. want to open up
And see inside to whether the components can be. Separated


----------



## GTRXG (Apr 1, 2021)

GTRXG said:


> Ty. I just want a whole unit.. want to open up
> And see inside to whether the components can be. Separated


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Think there’s one in the for sale section


----------



## GTRXG (Apr 1, 2021)

Skint said:


> Think there’s one in the for sale section


Ty ill have. Look i do t want a new or working but if reasonable 😀 i just bought


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have one from my previous car.
I don’t think it was faulty as such but recall volume button playing up.


----------



## GTRXG (Apr 1, 2021)

TABZ said:


> I have one from my previous car.
> I don’t think it was faulty as such but recall volume button playing up.


Ok thats spot on. Would u consider selling? Pm me x


----------



## GTRXG (Apr 1, 2021)

GTRXG said:


> Ok thats spot on. Would u consider selling? Pm me x


Drop me a whatsapp 07786243340


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

GTRXG said:


> Drop me a whatsapp 07786243340


Had a look today
I actually have the complete unit along with a 2015 screen.
I had placed a trex screen in my car at the time.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

I also have one from a 09 working order bit tatty £100 posted if any good pm me  if want pics

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRXG (Apr 1, 2021)

wiggy1980 said:


> I also have one from a 09 working order bit tatty £100 posted if any good pm me  if want pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi fella. Can u whatsapp me please x 07786243340 x def interested x


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

GTRXG said:


> Hi fella. Can u whatsapp me please x 07786243340 x def interested x


Done 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

